# Dividir frecuencia x 10 sin usar divisor preescaler



## corsa (Nov 30, 2007)

Buenas.

Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un problema. Necesito dividir por 10 una frecuencia de 144 Mhz procendente de un VCO. El problema es que los prescalers divisores de motorola son muy costosos y me gustaria saber si es posible hacerlo sin prescalers, por ejemplo mediante algún circuito sintonizado a la frecuencia submúltiplo de 14.4Mhz

Algunos me han comentado que pruebe poner a la salida del VCO un filtro pasabajo LC de 15 Mhz y a continuación una etapa amplificadora con 1 o 2 transistores que eleven la señal hasta el nivel que necesite. Los 14.4 Mhz entrarían luego a un SN74192 para ser dividida mas veces.

He estado buscando información al respecto pero no encuentro nada. ¿Me podeis ayudar? O si conoceis algún otro sistema o algún un integrado asequible que divida por 10 y que trabaje a frecuencias de hasta 160 MHz.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 30, 2007)

Technology: advanced Schottky TTL
Family: 74AS
Maximum clock frequency typical: 160 MHz


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Otra opcion ademas de la de Nilfred

http://www.techlib.com/files/dividers.pdf


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 1, 2007)

Puedes bajar la frecuencia con un  ne602/ne612, se trata de un mezclador balanceado muy facil de utilizar. Puedes utilizar un cuarzo y restas la señal de entrada.

Tambien te recomiendo que busques un poco mas hay una variedad de preescalers ademas del de motorola utilizados sobretodo en TV. Pero eso depende de tu zona los que puedas encontrar.

Me olvidaba bajate el aplication notes del ne602 de philips que ahora se llama npx o algo asi

http://www.nxp.com/acrobat_download/applicationnotes/AN1983.pdf


----------



## corsa (Dic 5, 2007)

Gracias a los tres por vuestra solución. 

Por cierto "Nilfred", de la serie 74AS solo encuentro el 74AS163. Es un contador binario sincrono de 4 bits. ¿Hay alguna forma de hacerlo devidir por 10? He estado probando y no hay manera.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 5, 2007)

Podes dividir por 8 usando el bit mas significativo.
¿Que mas conseguis de la serie 74AS?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Arma un divisor por 1000

Primero divides por 8 (18MHz) con 74AS163
Luego por 5 (3,6 MHz) a esta frecuencia divides con cualquier cosa
Nuevamente por 5 (0,720 MHz)


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 5, 2007)

No me cierra
5 × 5 × 8 = 200
18 Mhz con cualquier cosa excepto CD4000 o HE4000
El dueño de casa dijo que luego usaba un SN74192 para dividirla mas veces.
Ahh ya entendí:
5 × 5 × 5 × 8 = 1000


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Opsss, que cuenta saque yo ?¿?¿?¿?

Me comi un 5 !


----------



## corsa (Dic 6, 2007)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Podes dividir por 8 usando el bit mas significativo.
> ¿Que mas conseguis de la serie 74AS?



Vos sois argentino. Yo soy de españa. En mi pais solo encuentro los 74as en esta tienda de barcelona www.ariston.es . Allí verás todos lo que tienen.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 6, 2007)

¡Ma'ale pue'tiño! Acá hay menos que allá pero la electrónica es universal.
Tienes entonces flip-flop, compuertas y contadores para hacer el divisor por 10.
¿Cuanto sale el prescaler de motorola?
¿A que frecuencia queres llegar?


----------



## corsa (Dic 6, 2007)

El prescaler viene a costar unos 40 euros, unos 56 dólares americanos sin contar impuestos. Y además tendrían que pedirlo, y no me aseguran traerlo. Un lío. 

El problema es ese, además de ser caro, si nó consigo dividir x10 la frecuencia del VCO, el resto del circuito no me vale para nada. La frecuencia a la entrada del primer 74192 tiene que estar entre 14.3 y 14.5 Mhz, por eso la necesidad de dividir x 10 la frecuencia del VCO ya que el resto de divisiones depende de ello. Y los prescalers que he visto de otras casas dividen por más de 10 ( 64/128/256... ). No me valen. 

Un amigo me ha comentado esta mañana que divida x 8 con el 74AS163 y a la salida del último 74192 añadir otros dos 74192, uno que multiplique x 8 y el siguiente que divida x10. De esta manera conseguiría hacer trabajar el circuito. 

Por ejemplo. Imagina que programo los divisores para dividir por 1000 ( por decir algo ).

Con el prescaler sería así:

144 / 10 = 14.4  /  1000 = 0.0144  

Como dice mi amigo:

144 / 8 = 18 / 1000 = 0.018 x 8 = 0.144 / 10 = 0.0144

El resultado final sería es el mismo. La solución es muy barata, apenas 5 dólares. Pero sería complicar el circuito añadiendo 2 nuevos integrados. Si hay una solución más simple... bienvenida sea.


----------



## corsa (Dic 6, 2007)

Nilfred, me acaban de traer un viejo emisor de FM 88-108 PLL con el mismo problema. Tiene como unos 15 años pero me dicen que solo ha funcionado unos 2 años.

Por lo que veo a simple vista, utiliza un prescaler 11c90 que divide x 10 la frecuencia procedente del VCO. Este prescaler ya no se encuentra por aquí y los que he visto cuestan 50 euros, unos 70 dólares americanos. También utiliza cuatro 74192 para programar la frecuencia, y cuatro 7447 para mostrar en displays la frecuencia programada.

Emplea un cristal de 1Mhz que divide x 100 con un 4518 para conseguir la frecuencia de 10Khz que son aplicados a un 4046. Es decir, a la salida del último 74192 también deberemos tener 10 Khz para conseguir saltos de frecuancia de 100Khz a la salida del VCO. Por ejemplo, para transmitir en 107.9 Mhz el circuito funciona de la siguiente manera:

107.9 / 10 = 10.79 ( frecuencia presente a la salida del prescaler y entrada del primer 74192 )

primer 74192 : dividir x 9
segundo 74192: dividir x 7
tercer 74192: dividir x 0
cuarto 74192: dividir x 1

Y a la salida de este último 74192 tenemos una frecuencia de 10 khz. El problema el mismo, el prescaler está roto y encontrar una forma de conseguir dividir x10 la frecuencia del VCO para aplicar al primer 74192 y conseguir al final los 10 khz.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 6, 2007)

Teoricamente el MC12080 divide por 10 y debería salir 2 USD.
El 74AS163 tanto de Fairchild como de TI trabajan a 75 Mhz nomás.
Me equivoqué y divide por 16, no por 8, por lo que se le puede cargar un 3 cada vez que llega a 12 y asi obtenemos una division por 10 en el MSB. Lástima que se pinchó el globo.


----------



## corsa (Dic 7, 2007)

Interesante el MC12080. Divide por 10/20/40/80. No lo conocía. Aquí es españa no se vende y me han dicho que no lo traen, que intente en otro país. Me han dicho que en Francia hay una empresa que lo vende a 10 €, unos 14 dólares americanos pero no saben si envían a España. Intentaré enterarme o mirar en Holanda o Alemania, estos dos paises son la entrada de componentes electrónicos en europa. En E-bay venden 2 procedentes de australia, pero no me fío nada. Seguiré investigando. Gracias por todo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gradmaster (Dic 11, 2007)

hay una forma muy sencilla de hacer que un contadior de 4 bits te de divida entre 10, considera que con 4 bits te cuenta hasta 16 o F en hexadecimal, te intereza solo llegar hasta 9 considerando al 0 como un numero valido para la division, coloca una compuerta and a la salida de los 4 bits y cada vez que te llegue a 9 reinicia la cuenta, facil no crees? espero te sirva


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 11, 2007)

Contando de 0 a 9 tienes un Duty Cicle de 20% en la forma de onda de salida.
Contando de 3 a 12 tienes un Duty Cicle de 50% en la forma de onda de salida.


----------



## homebrew (Feb 25, 2011)

Este post es viejo pero igual por si llego otro colega como yo con la misma inquietud dejo estos datos seguro en algun momento le puede servir a otro colega 

Link a un prescaler div x 10 :  http://cx2ua.blogspot.com/2010/06/prescaler-de-500-mhz-divisor-por-10.html

y el circuito del prescaler aca


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Ago 24, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Este post es viejo pero igual por si llego otro colega como yo con la misma inquietud dejo estos datos seguro en algun momento le puede servir a otro colega
> 
> Link a un prescaler div x 10 :  http://cx2ua.blogspot.com/2010/06/prescaler-de-500-mhz-divisor-por-10.html
> 
> y el circuito del prescaler aca



Hola podes pedir de EBAY alli compras y te envian a tu casa llega en 25 dias aproximadamente yo pido siempre de aqui lo que no encuentro en el mercado interno, suerte reemplaza lax xx por tt               ..hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/11C90DC-NEW-X1-piece-/200592028904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb43774e8#ht_500wt_1128


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 27, 2011)

En un antiguo emisor de FM vi que el prescaler era un 74S196, configurado como divisor por 10. Para aumentar la sensibilidad llevaba una etapa con transistor BFW92 acoplado en DC a la entrada del divisor.
Otra manera que se puede hacer un divisor por 10 es con un 74AC74 dividiendo por 4, que llega hasta 160MHz (valor típico según datasheet), y a su salida un 74LS90 dividiendo por 2,5.
Otros chips baratos y de fabricación actual pueden ser el 74LVC74 (250 MHz), 74ALVC74 (425MHz), pero estos son SMD y funcionan a 3,3V


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola:

Todas las opciones son "validas" pero existe un un grave problema.
Los circuitos de la serie TTL necesitan una gran señal de entrada a medida que aumentamos la frecuencia, con lo que hay que instalarlo en una caja estanca a las interferencias ya que se van a necesitar señales para excitarlo mucho mas elevadas que las del propio oscilador local con lo que posiblemente si no estan bien apantallados se interfieran entre si produciendo un batido o sobremodulacion, con los prescalers no ocurre esto ya que en la mayoria de los casos la sensibilidad de estos es suficiente para funcionar con una salida del oscilador local, espero se me entienda.

saludos COSMOS.


----------



## lsedr (Ago 29, 2011)

corsa dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un problema. Necesito dividir por 10 una frecuencia de 144 Mhz procendente de un VCO. El problema es que los prescalers divisores de motorola son muy costosos y me gustaria saber si es posible hacerlo sin prescalers, por ejemplo mediante algún circuito sintonizado a la frecuencia submúltiplo de 14.4Mhz
> 
> ...




Yo uso este:


----------



## duile (Dic 22, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra opcion ademas de la de Nilfred
> 
> http://www.techlib.com/files/dividers.pdf




Los pines para ubicar en el 74hc74 
el diagrama de la pagina 4
el divisor por 10
(Q1=pin5)
(CLOCK1=pin3)
pero no me queda claro como van el pin 1 y 4!!
 Ayudaaaa!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 22, 2013)

Hola duile

esos PIN's se conectan Al Vcc. para que sean falsos y no afecten al armar en la realidad el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## duile (Dic 22, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola duile
> 
> esos PIN's se conectan Al Vcc. para que sean falsos y no afecten al armar en la realidad el circuito.
> 
> ...



Segun el diagrama del pdf
divide por 10 ...usando solo la mitad del chip 74hc74
...
me orientan con un diagrama?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2013)

duile dijo:


> Segun el diagrama del pdf
> divide por 10 ...usando solo la mitad del chip 74hc74
> ...
> me orientan con un diagrama?



¿ Podrías subir al foro el diagrama del que estas escribiendo ?


----------



## duile (Dic 22, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Podrías subir al foro el diagrama del que estas escribiendo ?



Este es el diagrama... me gustaria saber la disposición de pines


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 103161





​


----------



## duile (Dic 22, 2013)

lsedr dijo:


> Yo uso este:
> http://dc365.4shared.com/img/QilM5Gvg/s3/DivisordeFrcx2yx4.png




Éste esquema solo divide por 2 ...ya lo probé en físico el circuito ...

y modifica el ciclo
si entra una señal al 50% de trabajo
...sale al 42% ...


----------



## chclau (Dic 22, 2013)

Usaste realmente un 74HC y frecuencia de entrada de 100 MHz?


----------

